# Reptile Kages (https://reptilekages.com)



## MattPat (Oct 24, 2019)

Has anyone tried these out?

They state in their FAQ that they ship to Australia.

Thoughts?
[doublepost=1571903085,1571902951][/doublepost]


MattPat said:


> Has anyone tried these out?
> 
> They state in their FAQ that they ship to Australia.
> 
> Thoughts?



As a caveat I have nothing to do with the company...


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 24, 2019)

overpriced, you will pay arm and leg for shipping Ontop of the overpriced costs

You should only be paying at most 450$ for a 5ft enclosure custom built

or 250 if you build your own


----------



## MattPat (Oct 24, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> overpriced, you will pay arm and leg for shipping Ontop of the overpriced costs
> 
> You should only be paying at most 450$ for a 5ft enclosure custom built
> 
> or 250 if you build your own



$450 for a custom built PVC enclosure?
[doublepost=1571918071,1571917887][/doublepost]Shipping is $250 for a 4x2x2


----------

